# Account blocked



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

So this morning I got the email we all hate to see.

Your account is blocked pending an investigation from a recent trip last night 

Has anyone ever had this happen? I have a 4.94 rating. No issues happen last night from my recollection. I talked to a lawyer today to see what my options are in case Uber deactivates me 

Advice?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Www.Walmart.com/careers


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Www.Walmart.com/careers


No thanks


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

pedroia1515 said:


> I talked to a lawyer today to see what my options are in case Uber deactivates me


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Wow. 

Such nice people on this board. 

What a screwed up world we live in.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

pedroia1515 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Such nice people on this board.
> 
> What a screwed up world we live in.


Just wait. You haven’t even heard from @BestInDaWest (at cleaning dog poop out of the carpet). He’s sure to tell you how much better he is than you. (Or she... it’s hard to tell. He kinda acts like a 4 year old girl)


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Sounds like somebody got a free ride.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

pedroia1515 said:


> Such nice people on this board.


I agree with @pedroia1515.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

your at will...they can deactivate you at anytime for anything....read your contract


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

smithers54 said:


> .


Best post ever!


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Best post ever!
> [/QUOTEI I thought I was commenting on another post....somehow it went to this one and with the new format I wasn't sure how to delete my comment.....


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

pedroia1515 said:


> Advice?


Uberpeople.net is the last place you'd want to come for advice. If you like to tell shocking stories about crap you never really did to passengers, but sounds cool on a message board, this is where you post. Half the people on this board aren't even driving regularly (or at all) and just hang out here to laugh at the misfortunes of others.

If Uber decides you are finished driving for them, your legal recourse is virtually nil. Have you tried Lyft? It's not much better than Uber, but I actually prefer driving for them these days, especially since Uber yanked the surge multiplier in my market earlier this year.

Your lawyer is probably going to send you a big bill and say there's nothing he can do. It sucks, but that is the cold reality of being a gig worker for a shitty company like Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

pedroia1515 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Such nice people on this board.


Wait.
You signed up in June of '17. 
You've only posted a few dozen times ... is that because you only come here when you have a problem?
Well, this is a common problem.

Uber is evil. AND they can terminate their relationship with you at any time, for any reason. And, you can do the same. Seems fair, right?
That's self employment.
When I was doing real estate I knew that if my client wanted to they could terminate their relationship with me for any reason, at any time.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TobyD said:


> Just wait. You haven’t even heard from @BestInDaWest (at cleaning dog poop out of the carpet). He’s sure to tell you how much better he is than you. (Or she... it’s hard to tell. He kinda acts like a 4 year old girl)


I agree with Mr Toby D


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

I pray everything is okay. 

I drive in detriot. Very dangerous but I was making 3000 a week. I am going to switch to Uber eats to avoid these issues going forward.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

pedroia1515 said:


> I pray everything is okay.
> 
> I drive in detriot. Very dangerous but I was making 3000 a week. I am going to switch to Uber eats to avoid these issues going forward.


3k a week? Well that answers your question. Someone wasn't satisfied with their happy ending


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 3k a week? Well that answers your question. Someone wasn't satisfied with their happy ending


Now that was a joke I can laugh at 🤣


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

rkozy said:


> Uberpeople.net is the last place you'd want to come for advice.


Wrong. Wrong. WRONG!

UP has the biggest collection of infectious-disease-experts/constitutional-scholars/civil-rights-leaders/financial-wizards/rideshare-drivers you will ever see!

We all should be thankful that such an exclusive club of people like this are willing to take time off from picking up pax at a Wal*Mart and bless us with their wisdom!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

pedroia1515 said:


> I am going to switch to Uber eats to avoid these issues going forward.


Riiiiiggghhht!  
Never an issue while driving Eats.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

pedroia1515 said:


> So this morning I got the email we all hate to see.
> 
> Your account is blocked pending an investigation from a recent trip last night
> 
> ...


Sorry you have to go through this. Hopefully they don’t deactivate you. If you search this site, you’ll see many drivers got that email and were deactivated. It’s not fair. But that’s the Uber way. 

Unfortunately that’s the drawback of the gig. The gig can be up at any moment. Good luck!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

pedroia1515 said:


> So this morning I got the email we all hate to see.
> 
> Your account is blocked pending an investigation from a recent trip last night
> 
> ...


You have been on UP long enough to know that anyone can be deactivated for any reason with Uber and Lyft. It doesn't matter how many rides you gave or your star rating. You can and will be deactivated its only a matter of time so the best advice you can take away from this is have options. Do not rely on rideshare income as your sole source of income.

That being said...

New Member ❌ 
Rides Given ❌
Star Rating ✔
Has legal counsel on standby ✔
Doesn't read UP enough to know how common this is ✔
Thinks UP is meaner that the movie Mean Girls ✔
Prays for reactivation ✔
We all need to pray for him, he drives in Detroit 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Wrong. Wrong. WRONG!
> 
> UP has the biggest collection of infectious-disease-experts/constitutional-scholars/civil-rights-leaders/financial-wizards/rideshare-drivers you will ever see!
> 
> We all should be thankful that such an exclusive club of people like this are willing to take time off from picking up pax at a Wal*Mart and bless us with their wisdom!


Don't forget Grammer Nazis.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

pedroia1515 said:


> So this morning I got the email we all hate to see.
> 
> Your account is blocked pending an investigation from a recent trip last night
> 
> ...


yes millions of drivers have experienced exactly this. Then posted your exact post here.

Did you opt out of arbitration?

If not then you cannot employ a lawyer to sue Goober.


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Question for all.

I am being investigated for "driving behavior" 

Any idea what that means????


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

pedroia1515 said:


> Question for all.
> 
> I am being investigated for "driving behavior"
> 
> Any idea what that means????


Simple. One of the pax you drove recently wants a free ride. The pax will get a free ride, you will get deactivated.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't forget Grammer Nazis.


Ah yes, those here who must correct grammar are annoying. 

Don’t forget all the “best” drivers here. They probably play this song driving. 😀


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> UP has the biggest collection of infectious-disease-experts/constitutional-scholars/civil-rights-leaders/financial-wizards/rideshare-drivers you will ever see!


I think we’d have so much fun if we all got together in one room! Of course @BestInDaWest (at counting to 4 without looking at his fingers) would have to get his moms permission to be out after 10 pm.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

pedroia1515 said:


> Question for all.
> 
> I am being investigated for "driving behavior"
> 
> Any idea what that means????


That could mean various things.... you drove erratically, you were a road bully, etc. I’m not saying that’s how you drove. As Fusion Uber said, the pax just told Uber that either for a free ride. It also could be for revenge and/or just because the pax is a mean spirited person.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't forget Grammer Nazis.


Grammar *


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Grammar *


😀


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

So it looks like I will be reactivated. 

The complaint was that I didn't say hello to the passenger and i made a sharp turn. 


Unbelievable. Only in Detroit


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Wow!what a snowflake!


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

pedroia1515 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Such nice people on this board.
> 
> What a screwed up world we live in.


You’ve been subscribed to this board since 2017, and you’re just now noticing? Guess it’s different when the first world problem is YOUR world, eh?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

3000 a week is that like 120 hrs


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

pedroia1515 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Such nice people on this board.
> 
> What a screwed up world we live in.


You could have the pax on tape, admitting upfront that they are going to falsley report you, and UBER will still permanently deactivate you. Its been that way for at least 6 years.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> You could have the pax on tape, admitting upfront that they are going to falsley report you, and UBER will still permanently deactivate you. Its been that way for at least 6 years.


Uber has said they will look at dashcam videos now and have an option to register so I am hoping they will do that now. I am really hoping they ask me for a dash cam video next time someone accuses me of some crap. I've got my dashcam running to preven this kinda B.S.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

When people get deactivated, maybe they can't sue Uber, but perhaps they can sue "John Doe" in court and subpoena Uber to find out who deactivated you to sue for lost wages and defamation.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


When do you *not *agree with Mr. Uber's Gruber?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> When people get deactivated, maybe they can't sue Uber, but perhaps they can sue "John Doe" in court and subpoena Uber to find out who deactivated you to sue for lost wages and defamation.


They could if Proposition 22 had not pass and the driver's became employees.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> When do you *not *agree with Mr. Uber's Gruber?


I’ve disagreed with Mr. Uber’s Guber twice now. The first was when he was asking Dara to smell his butthole, and the second was about not returning a laptop left behind by a pax.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

pedroia1515 said:


> Unbelievable. Only in Detroit


...Or anywhere else Uber Pax Trash might exist, which is about everywhere.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

pedroia1515 said:


> I talked to a lawyer today to see what my options are in case Uber deactivates me


Uber et al can stop using you anytime they want for essentially any reason. There are no options where a lawyer can assist. Even if it is a false complaint. Uber et al go by what the pax complained about. Small possibility if they tell you actually which ride can you have dash camera footage, that might help. Maybe.

Otherwise, dust off Plan B (Lyft?).


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

pedroia1515 said:


> So this morning I got the email we all hate to see.
> 
> Your account is blocked pending an investigation from a recent trip last night
> 
> ...


f you know which rider (I assume falsely) reported you - then give your honest version of events to Uber and send them your dashcam vid if you have one. Sometimes, some entitled or naturally mean pax-holes get pissed off and wrongly accuse the driver of something like 'driver was drunk or stoned' or "tried to get too personal", etc. But if you did nothing wrong - you will be re-instated within 48 to 72 hours. Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Wrong. Wrong. WRONG!
> 
> UP has the biggest collection of infectious-disease-experts/constitutional-scholars/civil-rights-leaders/financial-wizards/rideshare-drivers you will ever see!
> 
> We all should be thankful that such an exclusive club of people like this are willing to take time off from picking up pax at a Wal*Mart and bless us with their wisdom!


Hey, Pal. I'm a "premium member." I don't have to listen to these snarky comments from the likes of you.






[Goes into the Premium Lounge]


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

It is disheartening everytime reading posts like this. Unfortunately this is how distorted the world we are living in. OP, you lawyer is not going to get you anywhere. 

About a year ago, I remember a member here got a settlement of less than a dollar from a class action after attorney fees deducted. Not sure if this is what you want. As others have said, your rating and loyalty doesn't mean anything should Uber decide to terminate partnership. Meanwhile, sign up as many platforms as you can.

Is this the first time receiving such email from Uber? If so, you will likely be given a second chance. When I first started 2 years ago, my account was suspended after a fabricated accusation of "driving under influence". I was given a day to "sober" before I was reinstated. However, if you had history of the same kind for 2 times already, you may want to find yourself a back up.

If you prefer to stick pick up humans, Lyft is the only choice left. Personally, I prefer Lyft to Uber, particularly after the removal of Select. Lyft is not less devious than Uber, as I have caught them multiple times charging surge fare without passing a dime to me. 

Anyway, good luck and hope you will be reinstated soon!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

pedroia1515 said:


> So this morning I got the email we all hate to see.
> 
> Your account is blocked pending an investigation from a recent trip last night
> 
> ...


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

pedroia1515 said:


> I pray everything is okay.
> 
> I drive in detriot. Very dangerous but I was making 3000 a week. I am going to switch to Uber eats to avoid these issues going forward.


You’re about to go to 3000 a month if you do that.


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

There is absolutely no job security in the gig industry. 

Btw, just did my taxes. I earned more in 2019 working a full time w2 job, not even a high paying one, than I did in 2020, driving full time for uber and running my car into the ground. Tell me that ain't some bs.


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Afili88 said:


> You’re about to go to 3000 a month if you do that.


I would say 6000.

The quests in my area are unbelievable. This week alone 950.


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

pedroia1515 said:


> I would say 6000.
> 
> The quests in my area are unbelievable. This week alone 950.


You think 950 x 4.5 is 6000??

you know it cost 30+ cents a mile to run your car, then there’s tax.

If you do this crazy thing called math, you’ll see that your 950x 4.5 weeks is around 4200, after car expenses you’ll be scraping 3700, then taxes. Enjoy...

math...most people don’t get it.

also I didn’tsay I understood grammAr, either sooo...

happy now cupcake? 😁


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 595796


hahaha


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Afili88 said:


> You think 950 x 4.5 is 6000??
> 
> you know it cost 30+ cents a mile to run your car, then there’s tax.
> 
> ...


If you are going to diss on someone's math, you should at least try reading first.


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> If you are going to diss on someone's math, you should at least try reading first.


Read it again and get over yourself


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> UP has the biggest collection of infectious-disease-experts/constitutional-scholars/civil-rights-leaders/financial-wizards/rideshare-drivers you will ever see!


Misunderstood geniuses...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

pedroia1515 said:


> Question for all.
> 
> I am being investigated for "driving behavior"
> 
> Any idea what that means????


It means that both you and Fuber has just been taken for ride....per a pax scamming Fuber for a free ride with a bogus complaint, Fuber take the bait and agrees, but then blames you and boots you off the app. You see, we are expendable, and of course Fuber is Fuber so...they pander to pax (hoping to make more money) but instead lose it because pax constantly scam them for free stuff. Imagine if I complained that my waiter wasnt wearing a mask then got my dinner free?, then returned the following week and did it again, etc... its a Fuber business model...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Afili88 said:


> Read it again and get over yourself













Maths.


950+ an unknown quantity is something, very close to anything.

What number did you actually come up with?


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 595929
> 
> 
> 
> ...


950$ a week an and unknown quantity of something?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

He did say "this week his bonus structure was $950"

He did not say he only makes $950 every week, or even that / this particular week.


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Afili88 said:


> 950$ a week an and unknown quantity of something?





Amos69 said:


> View attachment 595929
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amos69 said:


> View attachment 595930
> 
> 
> He did say "this week his bonus structure was $950"
> ...


lol this weeks is worthless, Uber can cut all his promotion in half a second.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Afili88 said:


> lol this weeks is worthless, Uber can cut all his promotion in half a second.


Yes, but not as worthless as your Maths.


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Yes, but not as worthless as your Maths.
> View attachment 595931


K, then do your maths and make it better cupcake, coz I’m tired of you pissing and moaning about posing by.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Afili88 said:


> K, then do your maths and make it better cupcake, coz I’m tired of you pissing and moaning about posing by.













It's good. I'm good.

You set your strawman on fire before you even presented it.


Do best next time


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> Yes, but not as worthless as your Maths.
> View attachment 595931


Any yet, you drive for pennies...


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Afili88 said:


> Any yet, you drive for





Amos69 said:


> Yes, but not as worthless as your Maths.
> View attachment 595931


please give a detail breakdown of what I was wrong about?


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Afili88 said:


> please give a detail breakdown of what I was wrong about?


Does it not cost you to drive?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

pedroia1515 said:


> I pray everything is okay.
> 
> I drive in detriot. Very dangerous but I was making 3000 a week. I am going to switch to Uber eats to avoid these issues going forward.


Do you have a dashcam?

Did you talk with Uber to find out which ride was allegedly the problem?

I don’t see how Eats would give you the same revenue. And that’s assuming you can even get your account unlocked.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Afili88 said:


> Any yet, you drive for pennies...


I see you passed failing 107.


Carry on.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

TobyD said:


> Www.Walmart.com/careers


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Just wait. You haven’t even heard from @BestInDaWest (at cleaning dog poop out of the carpet). He’s sure to tell you how much better he is than you. (Or she... it’s hard to tell. He kinda acts like a 4 year old girl)


I agreed with Mr. TobyD...


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Afili88 said:


> Does it not cost you to drive?


What do you think it cost you? Tires , brakes, oil, gas, all other fluids and everything?
What does that add up to per mile?


Afili88 said:


> Does it not cost you to drive?


I said it cost 30 cent pulse a mile to drive, read what I wrote before you piss and moan.


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Afili88 said:


> What do you think it cost you? Tires , brakes, oil, gas, all other fluids and everything?
> What does that add up to per mile?
> 
> I said it cost 30 cent pulse a mile to drive, read what I wrote before you piss and moan.


I swear this form is like taking to a bunch of self entitled idiots. Well it not like it, it is it.

still seeing shot talking but no numbers,,, weird...


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Afili88 said:


> Does it not cost you to drive?


What do you think it cost you? Tires , brakes, oil, gas, all other fluids and everything?
What does that add up to per mile?


----------



## Afili88 (May 1, 2021)

Afili88 said:


> please give a detail breakdown of what I was wrong about?


Still havnt seen a single explanation from you geniuses as to why I was wrong...

please educate me after your 1000s of deliverie lmao.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds like you're on your way to being a 4.8 driver if you're going to be reinstated, which means you probably don't belong on the platform.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

pedroia1515 said:


> I made a sharp turn.


You probably also repeatedly brake hard and make your passengers want to vomit. #realitycheck


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Glad to hear that everything was sorted out. 

I had this happen once, totally normal trip from an upscale hotel to the airport. Pax was friendly, no issues. 

Then I stopped getting pings and was suspended for "being under the influence". Went to the Hub the next day, found out it was the airport trip, and the pax had been deactivated for filing multiple false claims. 

Uber and Lyft are required to suspend a driver for safety concerns, even if they know it's a totally bogus complaint. CYA on their end. 

I miss the Hub, made life so much easier.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

pedroia1515 said:


> So it looks like I will be reactivated.
> 
> The complaint was that I didn't say hello to the passenger and i made a sharp turn.
> 
> ...


Ridiculous. But that’s Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

pedroia1515 said:


> I drive in detriot. Very dangerous but I was making 3000 a week.


3k "a week" in Detroit?

How many weeks? What level of service ( X, XL, Select, Black, SUV)?

Detroit pay rates suck, even XL pays terrible per minute rates in Detroit.

The only conceivable way you could make anywhere near 3k in Detroit would be if there were virtually 24/7 massive surges/bonuses as well as driving more than 80 hours per week.

I checked the Uber Detroit pax app last night around 2AM and there was no mention of "high demand" fares.

Even if you made that much it certainly isn't going to last, that's for sure.


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> 3k "a week" in Detroit?
> 
> How many weeks? What level of service ( X, XL, Select, Black, SUV)?
> 
> ...


78 hours a week, 170 rides. 1100 in promotions. The quests have been outstanding... 1900 base pay....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> 3k "a week" in Detroit?
> 
> How many weeks? What level of service ( X, XL, Select, Black, SUV)?
> 
> ...


Werd. That other moron was pissing in the wind with his magical math, but your points are valid. In Seattle market pre covid, $3000 in a week was tough sledding for X / XL. In 18 and 19 surge was pretty rare. Working 4 days 8-10 hours a day, no morning rush or bar rush I averaged $ 1,943.00 a week (3.8 days a week on a 52 week year). I know xl drivers who drove FT + (100+ hours a week) who made $3,000 + most weeks.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Here is the answer and never drive Pax’s because they will ruin your life!

I never had a bag of food ask me for a Apple cord to charge their phone with or can they add a route so they can get a hit of crack, so I make less but I am not as stressed!

Also you have no legal action against Uber and all you can do is just work for Eats or another Gig app...


----------

